# Private Health Insurance



## anurag8841 (Dec 29, 2012)

*485 Visa Conditions*

Hi,

I would like to know whether it is mandatory to have private health insurance for 485 Graduate Skilled Visa. I would also like to know whether I am eligible for a medicare or do I need to pay for a private health insurance. 

Also, those who have already got 485 Visa, what all visa conditions have been placed on their Visa. Thanks.


----------



## anurag8841 (Dec 29, 2012)

Hi,

I would like to know which private health insurances are cheaper to get and if anyone can share their experiences as well with those insurances. Thanks


----------



## DS3 (May 13, 2010)

anurag8841 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I would like to know which private health insurances are cheaper to get and if anyone can share their experiences as well with those insurances. Thanks


Bupa...classic visitors cover which covers 70% of expenses costs 178$ per month...this is W/o any extras....with a 70% cover for extras it works out to approximately around 250$ per month.


----------



## anurag8841 (Dec 29, 2012)

DS3 said:


> Bupa...classic visitors cover which covers 70% of expenses costs 178$ per month...this is W/o any extras....with a 70% cover for extras it works out to approximately around 250$ per month.


But was wondering whether it is required for 485 Visa holders? Also, hows HBF Health insurance?


----------



## DS3 (May 13, 2010)

anurag8841 said:


> But was wondering whether it is required for 485 Visa holders? Also, hows HBF Health insurance?


Pvt healthcare is really recommended as i personally know a healthy guy who suffered a heart attack and now the wife is stuck with a 13k AUD bill.
Not sure if apart from Student visas there are any other visas which make it compulsory by law for the individuals to take pvt insurance.


Now HBF appears to not settle claims as quickly as Bupa does....now this is what i gathered from reading forums...its like asking an opinion about the car that you didnt buy...but the main idea behind insurance is to never use it...but when that time turns up when you do need to use it atleast with Bupa you have the peace of mind in knowing your claims would be settled.


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2012)

There is nothing compulsary but what would you do if you became sick and needed to see a consultant or have an operation. Australia won't pick up your bill.


----------



## anurag8841 (Dec 29, 2012)

_shel said:


> There is nothing compulsary but what would you do if you became sick and needed to see a consultant or have an operation. Australia won't pick up your bill.


Thanks for responding. I agree that the medical costs can be expensive. Well my situation is I am currently on Bridging Visa A for 485 Visa and would be lodging my application for PR soon. Though, I can consider having a private health insurance as well for 1-2 months. I think when I apply for PR, I am eligible for benefits from medicare, right?

So just wanted to confirm, since I have just received the email from my CO about grant of Bridging Visa A, it doesn't tell me the conditions, however, when I log into the VIVO website I can see the private health insurance (8501 condition). I am not sure what should I do. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2012)

A bridging visa is not PR and you haven't lodged for PR. You lodged for a temp visa and bridging visa carries the same conditions as the visa you were on prior.


----------



## anurag8841 (Dec 29, 2012)

_shel said:


> A bridging visa is not PR and you haven't lodged for PR. You lodged for a temp visa and bridging visa carries the same conditions as the visa you were on prior.


Yes, I understand that bridging visa is for my temp visa and PR is different. I was on a Student Visa (573) before that so I am not sure whether the same conditions would apply to me. I am expecting my Temp visa to be granted by mid of January, so would it be advisable if I should wait till that time and see what conditions I have on my temp visa?


----------



## anurag8841 (Dec 29, 2012)

anurag8841 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I would like to know whether it is mandatory to have private health insurance for 485 Graduate Skilled Visa. I would also like to know whether I am eligible for a medicare or do I need to pay for a private health insurance.
> 
> Also, those who have already got 485 Visa, what all visa conditions have been placed on their Visa. Thanks.


bump...


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2012)

No because right now you could be in breach of your visa conditions by not having insurance. If discovered you will never get PR.


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

anurag8841 said:


> Yes, I understand that bridging visa is for my temp visa and PR is different. I was on a Student Visa (573) before that so I am not sure whether the same conditions would apply to me. I am expecting my Temp visa to be granted by mid of January, so would it be advisable if I should wait till that time and see what conditions I have on my temp visa?


If you were on a student visa before you obtained the bridging visa, then the bridging visa will have the same conditions as your student visa, including the requirement for health insurance cover.


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

The 485 visa is a temporary visa and thus is not eligible for medicare. You will be required to take out private health insurance.


----------



## anurag8841 (Dec 29, 2012)

Well the student visa had requirements for overseas health insurance (OSHC) and it only valid till the date of expiry of the student visa. I just checked the DIAC website, it doesn't say anything explicitly under the "Obligation section" of 485 Visa, that I have to get private health insurance. However, when I log into my VEVO account, I can see the condition in placed. 

So, now I think I would get the health insurance as I think the basic health insurance costs around $26-28 per month. I was looking at getting BUPA or HCF Health insurance.


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2012)

There is no condition on the 485 but you don't have a 485 you are on a bridging visa!


----------



## anurag8841 (Dec 29, 2012)

_shel said:


> There is no condition on the 485 but you don't have a 485 you are on a bridging visa!


Good point, I think it would be in my best and safe interest to get a basic private health insurance in order to satisfy the DIAC requirements, since you said that my bridging visa has the same conditions which my student visa has until my 485 is granted. Thank you so much for your help


----------



## outoflv (Apr 14, 2011)

You can check iselect.com.au to compare rates and cover.


----------



## pablozaur (Jun 27, 2013)

anurag8841 said:


> Good point, I think it would be in my best and safe interest to get a basic private health insurance in order to satisfy the DIAC requirements, since you said that my bridging visa has the same conditions which my student visa has until my 485 is granted. Thank you so much for your help



Hey mate, let me give you advice here cause I was in the same situation.
Basically, I have applied for 485 visa and had all of the documents apart from health insurance.
After 3 months on bridging visa Case Officer has turned up and I got request straight away to purchase insurance in order to get that visa.
You will have 28 days to do that.
Now, possible scenario is that CO might ask you to purchase insurance backwards for months you were on bridging visa without it.
I didn't happen in my case.

Now what I recommend you is to get IMAN health insurance which will cost you only $79/month and there's no contract involved there, anytime you can cancel it.

In my case it was perfect solution cause had EOI for 189 lodged and didn't want to pay upfront lots of money for health insurance.

So, while on bridging visa 485 don't worry about insurance.
Once CO turn up, go for IMAN


----------

